# Scioto Wipers



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all, 

Is anyone out there willing to give me some guidance on catching a few Wipers out of the Scioto? I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole. Just looking for info like access points on the river, and best time of the year to target them. I'll be shore fishing and or wading if possible. I'm from Cleveland, so I wouldn't becoming down that often. Just looking for new fishing experiences. Thanks in advance.

Wes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not the best person to answer your queztions.but I'll tell ya what I do know. They spawn the same time as white bass. Pre-spawn through spawn imo is the easiest (most predictable) time to get them on the sciota. Look for fairly deep rapids (like knee-thigh deep) on Google earth an try those in the in the spring (mid march-mid may) and also below any of the same from osheay to green lawn.
They love to eat flashy baits. If you wanna toss a jig adding a beetle spin or using a road runner type lead head will help. They also love red eye shad type baits and vibes. These two baits work especially good in dirty water and help cover ground fast. 
Good luck an I'm sure others will chime in


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Saugeyefisher,

I'll start looking at google maps. I appreciate the info.

Wes


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ....They also love red eye shad......


 I recommend changing out your trebles for single hooks on the Red Eye if u plan to fish it in the scioto unless your okay with losing everyone you have.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> I recommend changing out your trebles for single hooks on the Red Eye if u plan to fish it in the scioto unless your okay with losing everyone you have.


I'd honestly rather not lose the fish. I've had 0 issues working trap baits in the sciota. If I'm fishing any type of Rocky area I expect to lose a bait now an then,that's the name of the game.
But with braid and a good rod I'm not setting the hooks on snags. If you don't sink the bait in between the rocks or the set the hooks in the snag you can usually pop them free...
Me personly,I would not change out the hooks
Imo it all boils down to learning the bait your throwing,and using the right tools to throw it with....


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Fair enough, Im more referring to the millions of miles of old fishing line carpeting certain sections of the scioto. It's like clock work , if I'm using treble hooks, especially on a crank I am bringing a lot of other people's lines home with me to dispose of if I'm lucky enough to not lose the lure completely.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah that gets really annoying. Haha especially at first ,they can feel like a mushy bite. 
I just hope my braids stronger then there's.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

If you can get some live shad, free line them right behind some current will get smashed. In the spring white Jigs, Spinners like Mepps or rooster tails. Any kind of Silver or Blue stick bait will work too. April and May is most likely your best time for them.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

ChromeBone said:


> If you can get some live shad, free line them right behind some current will get smashed.


My favorite way to fish for wipers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'd honestly rather not lose the fish. I've had 0 issues working trap baits in the sciota. If I'm fishing any type of Rocky area I expect to lose a bait now an then,that's the name of the game.
> But with braid and a good rod I'm not setting the hooks on snags. If you don't sink the bait in between the rocks or the set the hooks in the snag you can usually pop them free...
> Me personly,I would not change out the hooks
> Imo it all boils down to learning the bait your throwing,and using the right tools to throw it with....


Lol Hey man dont tell people that, half my tackle box is full of brand new hard baits from wading passed spillways. ....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If you don't sink the bait in between the rocks or the set the hooks in the snag you can usually pop them free......
> Imo it all boils down to learning the bait your throwing,and using the right tools to throw it with....


And "knowing where you're throwing". IE, be very familiar with the stretch/hole your fishing. I rarely loose baits anymore.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Fair enough, Im more referring to the millions of miles of old fishing line carpeting certain sections of the scioto. It's like clock work , if I'm using treble hooks, especially on a crank I am bringing a lot of other people's lines home with me to dispose of if I'm lucky enough to not lose the lure completely.


My tried and true method of removing line-snags, lure and all:

Using *15lb braid*, reel the line tight, and point the rod right at the snag. Lock your spool up with one hand, then lightly "bounce" the rod straight back, while keeping the rod aimed straight and level at the snag. Bounce/jerk lightly 5-10 times. Then step up the the pressure and severity of the bounces. Another 5-10 times and whola, in comes your lure, then line snag, and if you're lucky, another lure attached to it 

Works 90% of the time.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Back to Wipers.

I'll be flat-honest: It's not worth the drive from Cleveland to target the Central Ohio Wiper population.

Yes, we have them here. Yes, they can get huge. But we don't have anything close to an Ohio-river class fishery. We have the size, but not the numbers.

On average, on a good day in the Spring, we might get 5 or 6 good fish (21"+) in a day. Thats on a GOOD day in the spring, when conditions are perfect. Other then that they just seem to be spotty. Maybe average 1 or 2 per 6 hours of fishing in the Spring, if conditions are perfect, maybe a little better then that. That said, we don't catch very many small fish (under 18").


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree with aj on the numbers,I'd say typically your more likely to get skunked if your main goal is just wipers.
Most of us just fish for other species hoping for a wiper bite.
Steelhauler do you have access to a canoe/kayak/or row boat? Kaiser lake has become a great wiper lake. And can be more easily targeted through the summer bye watching for them busting shad on the surface like white bass do.
I'd suggest buckeye lake,but for wipers it's even more hit and miss then the sciota anymore. Though the state has continued to stock them through the low water dam repair.
Like said bye far the best wiper fishing in the state is coming south of here,anposibly even more southwest. The Ohio river an all it's tribs. Also a couple southwest Ohio lakes stocking them,can't think of off top of my head. But I imagine the spillways of those lakes and where ever they might dump in to the Ohio would be the best tribs for #'s....

It may not be worth it to come to central Ohio for the wipers alone. But come on just looking for bites an you'll be amazed at what else there is to offer. An you may get lucky an stuble on to a big school!
Depending on what I have going on,I'd be willing to fish a day with you,an show you the little I know about it. 
Or meet up at a new place like Kaiser with kayaks/canoes an try to learn it together...
Lol oh yeah some of the bigger wipers start appearing any day now. And will eat at night to!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

Thanks for all of the info. It's appreciate it. I understand that the numbers aren't great in the Wipers in the Scioto, but the size is impressive. I probably won't come down only targeting the Wipers, I'm not opposed to fishing for Saugeyes or Smallmouth. I fish Erie all of the time and sometimes I just need a change of scenery and something new to target.
saugeyefisher I may take you up on the offer. They only place I know down there is the spillway below O'Shaunessy,but would be willing to travel further downstream to fish. Is Kiser and electric only lake? I have a kayak but would prefer to fish out of my boat if they allow gas motors on the boat.
Thanks again for all of the help. I'll probably be heading down in the next couple of weeks to give it a try. 

Wes


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaiser is no motors of any kind. Man power only.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

They're all over the place in the Scioto. Most consistent Dam (by far) is well South of O'shay. I'll shoot you a PM.

Wait till late mid-April / May to come down. River, for whatever reason, has been dead for basically everything lately.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah Aj will lead you in the right direction. An np just pm me


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It might be worth it to take a trip further south in the spring. The Ohio River (locks and dams) and it's tributaries up to the first dam will have Hybrids, Whitebass, Sauger, and Saugeye on the move with good size and numbers.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I rarely target them, but I do switch out the factory trebles for VMC 4X trebles.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Fisherman 3234,
Thanks for the suggestion. I have thought of hitting the Ohio, but I'm clueless about it. I have only fished it a couple of times in my life. The problem with the Ohio is that it isn't a day trip for me. Just a little too far from home.

Wes


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

If the weather permits the conditions to be good in early May, you can get into them pretty good on the Scioto. But Some of those dams on the Ohio river it gets crazy with them things. You wont be able to use your arm after a good day lol.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This may or may not be off topic but I can't help myself. Steelhauler, you mentioned that you fish Erie primarily but like a change of scenery. That is me for sure. I love a new adventure. I don't fish the Ohio often but always find the time to go down at least a couple times a year. As mentioned above, you will find wipers/ stripers there along with a zillion other species. Nothing like jigging for Sauger and hooking a big Blue or Flathead. I can't think of another body of water (other than Erie) where you have a better chance of landing a monster. Honestly, they put up a much harder battle in the river (or the current makes it seem so). And as far as a change of scenery... Locking through the first time is a hoot! The guys on the Ohio River forums are great and will help you out with anything. 
I could go on and on about the Ohio but.... Good luck out there with your pursuit.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright so now all the talk in this thread has me interested in the Ohio river. Anyone want to point me in the right direction of any damns or areas to start looking at down there?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Duck391 said:


> Alright so now all the talk in this thread has me interested in the Ohio river. Anyone want to point me in the right direction of any damns or areas to start looking at down there?


Man there all good from penn-Indy.
Ncdam,hanibal,pike,bellville,green up,meldal. Sauger,saugeye,walleye,big cats,striped fish,perch,bass,crappie. Any and every feeder creek can produce this time of year. 
Now through May is a great time to go


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will shoot you a PM as this would be a very long post. Take a look at the Ohio River forum though. As stated above they are really great guys and will help you with anything.
Al


----------



## Youngev419 (May 14, 2015)

If anyone from Columbus area is ever interested in a weekend day trip down to the Ohio let me know. Let me preface that by saying I've never made a trip down specifically for fishing but have wanted to get out there the last two years, just not much motivation to go alone.


----------

